# carb jetting kawasaki brute force help



## burns1986 (Apr 11, 2016)

I just bought a 2006 kawasaki brute force 750 has a trinity exhaust and it is running rich both plugs have lot of black soot. Pulled the carbs and has 170f and 160 rear. And has 40 pilot jet in both.i know back is suppose to be richer then front. So idk why they set it up like that. I am in west virginia. Elevation is in the 600s i think. What size jets should i be running and shims on needles. Also it does blow some black smoke only in mid to top of rev and will backfire or crack as let of the rev. All help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

For a stock engine, Try Keihin 158 in front and rear carbs. Install one or two shims under the needles, set A/F screw at around 2 1/4 turns out. See how she runs.


----------



## burns1986 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks i will try it


----------



## burns1986 (Apr 11, 2016)

I still havent bought new jets to try yet. Ive been trying to contact the recent owner to see if and what has been done to the motor and he hasnt answered me. It only has 2200 miles on it and from the looks of the bolt heads for the cylinder and heads it looks like motor has been tore down so idk if its been rebuilt or had work done and been bored. Just odd to be rebuilt at that low of miles unles they just blew it up lol. But if it has had some work done like big bore kit or something what kind of difference would that make with jetting the carbs?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It came with 152 front and 158 rear and if still stock ...or near stock at your elevation those would still be fine. The #40 pilots would be needed on some when a Dynatek CDI was added. Not all needed them though.


----------

